# ifconfig wlan0 up

## etsalvi

Hi,

i have two ethernet card eth0 wired and wlan0 wireless. Both work fine, but on boot i have eth0 up and wlan0 down. So i have to run ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig wlan0 up. I usually use wlan0, so i prefer to have on boot also wlan0 up, or wlan0 instead of eth0. How can i do it?

Thanks in advance,

ES

----------

## mikegpitt

 *etsalvi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> i have two ethernet card eth0 wired and wlan0 wireless. Both work fine, but on boot i have eth0 up and wlan0 down. So i have to run ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig wlan0 up. I usually use wlan0, so i prefer to have on boot also wlan0 up, or wlan0 instead of eth0. How can i do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> ...

 A workaround that doesn't really address the issue of why your network card isn't automatically starting by default would be to put this in your /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

However, it might be better to figure out why it's not starting.  Can you post the output of this, as well as your lspci?

```
 grep /etc/conf.d/rc RC_PLUG_SERVICES
```

----------

## strubbldesign

if you are using a grafical interface like (kde4 xfce4 or gnome) i suggest to use wicd

for this case you add wicd to runlevel default (have a look at the guide)

otherwise....

```
rc-update del net.eth0 <inset here the runlevel | probably it should be "default">

rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

hope this hleps

----------

## d2_racing

Actually, it's :

```

# rc-update add wicd boot

```

----------

